# broadcast



## Luda (28. Oktober 2003)

hallo, wie kann ich in win2k benachrichtigungen an andere rechner schicken
muss ich ein extra prog haben?
mfg
luda


----------



## phi_2k (28. Oktober 2003)

nein da reich dir das:

START\Ausführen...

net send [Rechnername / IP-Adresse] Nachricht

Du müsstest als IP 192.168.0.255 (bzw. wie dein Netz halt aussieht)

*Wichtig ist, dass der Nachrichtendienst von Windows aktiviert ist*


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phi_2k _
> *nein da reich dir das:
> 
> START\Ausführen...
> ...



dann würde ich den sofort deaktivieren, und mir eine andere möglichkeit 
überlegen. 
Weil netsend auch von vielen Spamern genutzt wird


----------



## phi_2k (28. Oktober 2003)

Ja schon, aber Luda's frage war ob man ein Zusatzprogramm benötige oder nicht. Und ich hab ihr nur eine Antwort gegeben ² Christian Fein


----------



## Luda (28. Oktober 2003)

Thanks,

und was gibt es da für programme?


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phi_2k _
> *Ja schon, aber Luda's frage war ob man ein Zusatzprogramm benötige oder nicht. Und ich hab ihr nur eine Antwort gegeben ² Christian Fein *



habe ja auch garnichts kritisiert


----------



## Johannes Postler (28. Oktober 2003)

Intrasend

Ist ein kleines Freewaretool (schau mal bei http://www.freeware.de). Kann auch Nachrichten blockieren und hat einige zusätzliche Funktionen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

